# Help! Show Clothes - What to wear



## AQHARein (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi, So I will be going to some open county shows with my horses and also some AQHA Reining Shows with the bay and sorrel. I found a top and blanket I really want. Can I get your opinions if it will look good on all 3 of the horses?


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

I think the red will stand out beautifully against the blue roan, but I've never been a fan of red on a reddish horse. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm in your same situation. I've got a grey horse and a red horse. 

If you go by the Hobby Horse color wheel, red isn't really an "accepted" color to go on a red horse. However, because I so much LOVE my red colors on my grey, I've started saying "heck with it" and getting more red clothes. 




















I do also have some black outfits, because of course black matches anything. 


Love the red shirt you picked out!


----------



## AQHARein (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you guys! Yea, I agree with not loving red on red horses, but i have seen some riders pull it off and it actually looked good  

We will see I guess  I really like the shirt. Would be awesome if I had found it in blue or something


----------

